# Lice on goat!!!



## theawesomefowl (May 20, 2011)

I was just out with my goat (2 months) and lambs (2.5 months) and I noticed disgusting lice on the goat!!! Just like what the chickens had, except the chickens don't have them anymore. Can I use the same powder (Livestock powder) on their fur to rid of this? Ewww!


----------



## AlaskanShepherdess (May 20, 2011)

I have heard that you can. I'm going to use DE on mine.


----------



## blufftonboers (May 20, 2011)

We have always sprinkled the stuff you put on your plants to kill bugs called seven.  pounder it good and thick over the shoulders back all the way back to the rump and rub it in.  It has always worked for us and it reasonably priced.


----------



## Roll farms (May 21, 2011)

Livestock powder or 7dust will work, as would an injection of ivermectin at 1cc per 110#.  Me, I do both the 7 and ivomec.
eta repeat in 14 days to get any new ones that hatch out.


----------



## dianneS (May 21, 2011)

I've used plain old dog or cat flea and tick powder and it worked fine.  Of course I also had a few that cleared up with just lots of fresh air and sunshine and needed no treatment.


----------



## elevan (May 21, 2011)

dianneS said:
			
		

> I've used plain old dog or cat flea and tick powder and it worked fine.  Of course I also had a few that cleared up with just lots of fresh air and sunshine and needed no treatment.


There is no way you had lice if it cleared up with fresh air and sunshine.  Lice is a bug and not a disease.  Lice doesn't mind sunshine or fresh air or whether conditions are clean or dirty.


			
				CrownofThornsNDGoats said:
			
		

> I have heard that you can. I'm going to use DE on mine.


I've never had this completely rid the problem.  It did seriously dry out my goats skin too.  You have to use A LOT of DE to be effective (and in my opinion there are other more effective and easier methods).  I find DE to be more effective as a deterrent than a treatment. (ie: dust baths for chickens).

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

If you do a search on this site you will find a ton of threads about lice and how to treat.

I use Ivomec injections as Roll Farms stated above.  

It works fast but you DO need to repeat 10-14 days later _no matter what method you choose._


----------



## rockdoveranch (May 21, 2011)

Question on the Ivomec Injectable.

We dilute it to worm our homing pigeons, 200+.  
Squirt it in bread and give to our dogs for heartworm prevention.
If we have a sheep or lamb that still shows signs over an over load of   internal parasites after pellet worming, we squirt is down their throats.
I know it is in the horse's paste wormer.

Knock on wood, no lice problems as yet, but when treating the goats for lice, are you injecting it, squirting it down their throats, or applying it on their backs.  

Thanks.


----------



## elevan (May 21, 2011)

rockdoveranch said:
			
		

> Question on the Ivomec Injectable.
> 
> We dilute it to worm our homing pigeons, 200+.
> Squirt it in bread and give to our dogs for heartworm prevention.
> ...


For lice it is injected SQ.  (you can go the oral route too but I think injecting works a little quicker).


----------



## rockdoveranch (May 21, 2011)

Thanks elevan!  

We are no longer able to find Sevin-Dust 10% and can only find 5% in small expensive containers now.  The 5% granules are available, but are of no use to us.


----------



## theawesomefowl (May 21, 2011)

Thank you, everyone! I will buy the Ivomec and/or dust today. I may jist go with dust.


----------



## elevan (May 21, 2011)

When you inject Ivomec the goats tend to "freak out" cause it hurts.  But it only lasts a couple of minutes.  Make sure you're prepared cause the first time they do this it can look like they are dying or having a seizure depending on how the goat reacts.      It stings real bad.  My DH thought that they were dying.


----------



## dianneS (May 21, 2011)

dianneS said:
			
		

> I've used plain old dog or cat flea and tick powder and it worked fine.  Of course I also had a few that cleared up with just lots of fresh air and sunshine and needed no treatment.





> There is no way you had lice if it cleared up with fresh air and sunshine.  Lice is a bug and not a disease.  Lice doesn't mind sunshine or fresh air or whether conditions are clean or dirty.


It was not a disease and certainly lice.  The breeder that sold me the one pair of goats confirmed that the boys had lice too.  Perhaps the infestation just wasn't severe enough to require treatment?  I've read more than once that lice can clear on their own without treatment.



> *From "Dairy Goat Journal"*  Often the lice are not severe enough to require treatment; in fact, when the weather warms up and they can be clipped for shows (or comfort), the lice will leave of their own volition. Sunny, hot weather and lack of a nice warm place to burrow makes the goat a less friendly home.  http://www.dairygoatjournal.com/issues/83/83-3/Cheryl_K_Smith.html


----------



## naturalgoats (May 21, 2011)

DE worked very well for me. I agree that it gives dry skin but I deal with that by vacuuming off the DE the next day.


----------



## BlackWatchLady (May 25, 2011)

Ivomec...how long does it take to kill them off??


----------



## elevan (May 25, 2011)

BlackWatchLady said:
			
		

> Ivomec...how long does it take to kill them off??


They'll be dying or dead within 24 hours of injection.  You want to repeat in 14 days to kill any newly hatched eggs.

eta: when injecting use 1ml per 110# and inject SQ.


----------



## BlackWatchLady (May 25, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> BlackWatchLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


have done this and still see the crawlies...2 days later...guess I need to go ahead and dust with the sevin dust...


----------



## elevan (May 25, 2011)

BlackWatchLady said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You need to treat / remove bedding as well or you're not gonna accomplish eliminating the creepy crawlies by Ivomec alone.


----------

